# What model of Mk3 are you considering?



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just out of interest, what models are people considering, if they were to get a Mk3?

These are the different models currently announced, and perhaps a TTRS, E-Tron or other version to follow

Fire away with your vote!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Personally, depending on my health, I might go for a TDI Ultra in our company car scheme, and then see what other engines/versions are available around an inevitable facelift in 3-4 years time


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Either the offroad or sedan version so none of the above :lol:

http://jalopnik.com/the-audi-tt-offroad-concept-is-the-future-of-audis-litt-1565079421

Personally neither. It's just not an improvement. There are way too many nicer cars out there now.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

After being disappointed with the new styling, the only thing standing from me saying goodbye to Audi is the Cayman's price and the promise that the RS will come with 400 bhp.

Not that the Cayman price is too stratospheric(the 911 surely is), but for its price, 320 bhp sound too little... and maybe its too much of a toy(too cramped, two seats, etc). Lets see... until now the Mk3 didn't convince me...


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

TTS or possibly TT 2.0 TFSI S Line quattro loaded


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm waiting for the roadster.
Most likely to be a fwd stronic tfsi.
This will be our cruising car so no need for rapid performance.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy to stick with my V6 mkII Roadster. They don't make them anymore with this engine which is a shame as it's a great summer cruiser with effortless torque.

Don'y get me wrong I think the mkIII sounds great but I'm sticking with what I have got. Still lots of life in it after only 20,000 miles in 7.5 years.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Clearly the 2.0 S-tronic quattro is tempting but I wonder who much you will have to pay for a loaded 2.0TT as compared with the basic TTS? Without knowing this, it would be hard to decide! :wink:


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Perhaps someone with a TTS or TTRS could answer this question.

I've owned a Mk 1 and a Mk 2. Both great cars to look at and sit in. The drive is a bit stiff and bumpy, but that's what you get from sports suspension. But it's not a sports car, the chassis is all wrong for that so the comparisons with Porsche are not comparing like with like.

The Mk 3 is being constructed on the VW generic floorpan so my question is why pay all the extra for a TTS or TTRS ? You surely can't convert something into a sports car simply by increasing the power and torque without radically changing the structure of the car


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As I have a 1.8 coupe,I will buy the same when I can get one for less than £25K.I think it will be 180bhp so thats more than I have now.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

BaTTyboy said:


> Perhaps someone with a TTS or TTRS could answer this question.
> 
> I've owned a Mk 1 and a Mk 2. Both great cars to look at and sit in. The drive is a bit stiff and bumpy, but that's what you get from sports suspension. But it's not a sports car, the chassis is all wrong for that so the comparisons with Porsche are not comparing like with like.
> 
> The Mk 3 is being constructed on the VW generic floorpan so my question is why pay all the extra for a TTS or TTRS ? You surely can't convert something into a sports car simply by increasing the power and torque without radically changing the structure of the car


I have had a couple of original roadsters and a Mk2 coupe, most with the 3.2 engine. One of my cars is now a Mk7 Golf GTI. I don't know if you have driven any of them, but don't dis the MQB platform as IMHO it is way better than the earlier TTs I have owned. The Golf R and Audi S3 show how good it can be with 300BHP.

I suspect the TTS will be an excellent car, but it seems a tad expensive to me. This is from someone who spent over £37k on the Mk2 TT coupe in 2007, and nearly £35k (before discount) on the GTI last year.

Nowadays I find it hard to justify £40k on any car purchase, and unfortunately for me the lack of active cruise control (as standard on the UK spec GTI) rules out another TT for now.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It's interesting to see that the TTS ( which is the spiritual successor to the original 225 Mk1) cost quite a bit less than the Mk1 adjusted for inflation

A 225 cost just under £30k in 1999 as I recall, which is around £46k today in real terms
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/bill ... -1900.html


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Roadster, possibly 2.0tfsi 4wd, maybe 2wd + more spec.

Maybe even TTS roadster base spec + small options


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

An S3 Sportback.

I went along to an Audi dealer evening to look at the new TT - very nice (the rear boot shelf bracket will no longer snap off) - but test drove the S3 cabriolet (felt like a heavy car with the engine having to work to shift it) and an S3 sportback, which is now sitting outside.

Main reason for making the switch was a need for more space for kit and family.

The TTS should be good, based on my experience of the S3 in comparison with the mk 2 TTS. IMO turbo lag has been significantly reduced. Power delivery is more refined (maybe because the S3 isn't so aggressively boy-racer as a TT?).


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

What I find amusing is so many people will order the new TT without having even driven one. I've now got a new S3, which is basically the same as the new TTS, but without the pretty face... first off, some gripes... check out the throttle pedal on these cars. Audi have changed the design from the last car and a lot of people have struggled to live with it. Next up is the turbo lag from the new engine - it's quite annoying and can catch you out. There was virtually none of that in my TTS or my last S3 before that car. The steering in anything but dynamic feels disconnected from the wheels and in efficiency there's no engine braking, plus rather oddly when I drive it in that mode, uses more fuel! The touch pad on the MMI is great if you're left handed, but useless and bloody distracting if you're right handed - just a gimmick IMO. The new paddles are pretty crap. They look better and extend under the wheel now, as well as above it. But they lack feel and sometimes you're not even sure if you have pressed them, such is the lack of engagement from the cheap plastic they're made from. On the plus side, the performance is excellent and you'll need a very fast car indeed to be able to keep up with you on any road. In fact my S3 managed to get away a from a pals TTRS when we had a play... Un-mapped the new S3 in 3 door guise has clocked 60 in 4.4 secs in some people's hands. Mapped people are getting under 4 seconds! The engine sounds much better than the last car and there's lots of pops and farts from the exhaust to entertain. Fuel consumption is as advertised, which to me was a bit of a shock. In my TTS I could only average around 28/29mpg. Drive it quickly and that dropped to mid 20's. In my S3 I have averaged 33mpg and have seen as good as 41mpg on long lazy runs on A roads. Even ragging the car out it can still return mpg in the upper 20's. So, just be aware that it isn't all progress on the new car. Must admit, I was thinking of getting the new TTS, but when I saw the pictures and then the car itself (at Goodwood) I quickly changed my mind. I'm not sold on the looks and definitely not the daft dashboard arrangement. Now I've seen what it'll cost, well, good decision to buy an S3 I think! Having said that, I'm going to order an RS3 in the New Year


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

A new TT at the beginning of a new model range is like a new model iPhone. Except TTs don't sell by the hundreds of millions just yet.

People are quite prepared to order the new model without even trying it out because they know it's going to be good. Unless they were considering an alternative and it was only the ride that would be the deciding factor I think people would pre-order it primarily because of the looks and quality of the car and the reputation of its manufacturer. Does the cachet of owning a brand new model before anybody else does outweigh any risk associated with new model glitches? For some people it does and others want to wait.


----------



## Nate_61 (Sep 18, 2014)

Piker Mark said:


> What I find amusing is so many people will order the new TT without having even driven one.
> 
> There was virtually none of that in my TTS or my last S3 before that car. The steering in anything but dynamic feels disconnected from the wheels ...
> 
> So, just be aware that it isn't all progress on the new car. Must admit, I was thinking of getting the new TTS, but when I saw the pictures and then the car itself (at Goodwood) I quickly changed my mind...


Thank you for the nice comparisons. You have fed one of my deep concerns however that the MKIIII may not be as fun as the MkII TTS. I will agree that it is very hard to make a buy decision before I drive a car. I'm just curious how you can decide not to buy the car without a test drive and seeing it in person as well.


----------

